# John Deere 6810 Silage Harvester



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello Did here are owner of John Deere 6810 Silage Harvester ? Im looking for schematic diagram to that John deere silage harvester.Maybe anyone could help me ? Regards from Poland


----------



## overthechill (Oct 5, 2011)

Are you looking for electrical schematic?


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Exactly -electrical schematic ,Manual for operator will be helping to, but generali Im looking electric schematic .Regards


----------



## overthechill (Oct 5, 2011)

I tried to pull this up without any cost but couldn't, so here's a link to an address that might help. Good luck. 

http://www.gobookee.org/john-deere-6810-wiring-diagram/


----------



## overthechill (Oct 5, 2011)

I couldn't pull anything up without costs, so I'm copying you on the link. I hope this will help you out. Good luck...

http://www.gobookee.org/john-deere-6810-wiring-diagram/


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi My friend -who told You that i need that electric diagram free???? As I'm told I'm looking that electric diagram not part catalog . One of big salesman of catalogs for agriculture tel me that **This OPERATOR's manual has many pages dedicated to the electrical system BUT you need to have a Technical manual that has schematic drawings for the electrical system. Sorry I only have a hard copy of the manual so I cannot send a pdf version. Cost to send this large manual to Poland is $23.00 surface 6-8 weeks.. **Noone is sure that inside manual cataloge (for operator ) is electric diagram -(for me is a big problem because I need--- only---- electric diagram ) Another problem is in shipping *hard copy* 7weeks -is a such a big part of time that I didnt know that I will be die.Im open for option (to buy ) -but no one answer that could sell that diagram ..


----------

